# Rollfast V20



## JKT (Aug 23, 2015)

I bought this bike off eBay it was a buy it now or make offer... I wanted the tool box seat to restore for another bike. so I made a offer and the seller excepted it. I planed to take off the seat and hopefully sell the rest cheap to a co-worker that is thinking about buying a old bike to fix up and ride.. I decided to try to figure out what it was and have come to the conclusion it is a Rollfast V20 I thought it might be a V200 so I stripped the paint on part of the fork to see if there was any chrome on it but there isn't any.... so its the V20 or K20.... missing the tank and rack and a few other things...  this has changed my plans for now... so the search is on to see if I can find whats missing !!  if anyone has any of the missing pieces please PM me with what you have... thanks, John


----------



## catfish (Aug 23, 2015)

Great bike!


----------

